# Just saying hi, i'm new



## Em-bob (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to say hi - i'm new to FF.

My DH and I have been ttc for almost 2 years, hubby had first sa in May which showed low count and low motility - his 2nd sa done last week was worse than the previous. My bloods and swabs have come back normal, but with his numbers we will not conceive naturally  , So now being referred for fertility treatment.

How long did you all have to wait for appointments etc? I'm in the east of England if that helps   
I'm trying to stay really positive but this is really hard isn't it


----------



## Hannahsauntie (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi there, welcome to FF you will get so much support from the fantastic ladies here
I seem to remember after all our tests at my local women's department at hospital we got referred to acu (assisted conception unit) and we waited nearly 4 month for our first appointment, the nhs have standard protocols for awaiting appointments for treatment I think either 14 or 16 weeks but am sure you can look it up...May have changed since I went which was a year and a half ago
On our first appointment we were told we were only eligible for ivf/Icsi due to my age, I had just turned 39 and I was told I could begin straight away, 3 weeks later on my next cycle I began treatment. Like you it was my husband with sperm problems, low motility and volume, all my tests were normal and We were a first time success!!
I agree, it is very very scary and worrying and you feel like you are jumping so many hurdles but for me FF was a total lifeline, I felt so much support from my fellow cyclers!!
I wish you all the best and good luck for your journey to motherhood, it's very exciting!


----------



## Em-bob (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply.
I did see somewhere when I was looking around, I think, 14 weeks so i'll guess we'll see how it goes. Just can't wait to get the first appointment now.

Its such a scary time, hubby is absolutely gutted that he has put me in this position, I guess its the same for all the guys out there with issues.
Congratulations on your little boy, must've been a huge relief having first time success - I hope we are this lucky.

I think FF will be a constant thing for me for the next few months!


----------



## Hannahsauntie (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh yes my hubby was exactly the same and you know the Dr gave him loads of advice which am sure you've already heard lots and when we finally got to egg collection day they analysed his sperm sample and said there had been a huge improvement, well you should have seen his face lol...very pleased with himself  
It really does only take one little sperm though
Best of luck on your journey!!!!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Universa & welcome 
We have regional area boards which may help with specific clinic or hospital info

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=524.0

There are also boards for low count, and certainly many men have improved sperm quality by diet & lifestyle changes, plus specific supplements. 
Am on mobile so a bit tricky to paste lots of links but give me a shout & I can point you in the right direction 
xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I just wanted to say my DP had low count and quality and was taking the more well known supplements, we were advised by our clinic Care Manchester to stop them and try 'Menevit' he did and on EC day his sample was that much improved we didn't need icsi 

Now I'm always dubious about supplements people rave about however I have advised a few people on here to try it and recently had a couple of guys from the men's room pm me saying they saw a really big improvement 

Worth looking into? 

As for waiting time some clinics they operate a 1-3 year waiting list, others have no waiting list as such but there's big gaps between appts, I'm in Manchester and when I cycled nhs it was approx a year from first referral to cycling, best advice I can give is view things in months not weeks as there's often delays and lost paperwork etc, use the time to get fit, sort the house out etc and start a file with all your tests and notes in its really useful to have 

Anything you need shout

L x


----------



## Em-bob (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply - i'll look into Menevit, thanks.

And also, thanks for the info regarding waiting times, thats really helpful


----------



## Em-bob (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks Bundles, I've had a look round and found all of the different forums. There's so much info on here, its great.

This website is definitely going to be my friend


----------



## Em-bob (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello

Just wanted to give an update, we have our first appointment on 17th February  

Thats sooner than I had thought x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

That's great news   Plenty of time to do some research in the meanwhile  
xx


----------



## Em-bob (Feb 1, 2013)

Indeed it does


----------

